# Making a Rock Decoration for tank



## Amphitrite

A while ago I was looking in aquarium shops for a new decoration to put in the tank, but most of them seem to be mass produced and I wanted something original.

So, after visiting my parents house and raiding their back garden (they think I'm a looper) I came up with the following idea:

1. I took the rocks home and boiled up in a pot to get rid of dirt and any creepies.
2. Poured some vinegar on the rocks, to make sure they were safe to put in the tank.
3. Using clear silicone sealant, glued a number of small rocks together (this took a while, because due to the weight of the rocks I had to glue a couple, wait 24 hours for the sealant to dry, glue a couple more and so on...). 
4. While the sealant was still quite tacky between the rocks, I added a few pieces of fake plants, just to make it a bit more natural looking.

I have since been advised that using epoxy resin is much more effective for sticking rocks together, and dries more quickly but I've not had a chance to try it out yet. 

Anyway, enough rambling - here's step-by-step pictures of the process. Very simple, but effective.


----------



## Nick

That looks great good job. Nice neon's you got there...How big are they? Mine have grown A LOT since ive gotten them. Fast growers they are


----------



## Amphitrite

My neons are a range of different sizes, but I got two batches at different times. I have one lot which are about a year old now, and I'd say they're about an inch and a half.


----------



## Mike

This is a wonderful DIY post, katherine73! Thank you so much for the contribution


----------



## Daz

Yes they're great Katherine. 8)


----------



## Oceane

Nice one, is it all fake plants or do you also have natural plants in the tank?


----------



## joeshmoe

looks good ive made one too


----------



## Amphitrite

Oceane said:


> Nice one, is it all fake plants or do you also have natural plants in the tank?


Those are the only fakes, the rest of the plants are natural. I've found that when mixed amongst real plants they are more natural looking


----------



## Amphitrite

joeshmoe said:


> looks good ive made one too


That looks really good Joe - very natural looking. It's good fun making them too - I now have a cupboard full of them - guess I'll need to get more tanks to put them in :twisted:


----------



## Nick

I have a question. How do you silicone the rocks together with out holding them in one spot for like 5 hours? Because if you just silicone one and stick one together it wont just stay like that...Or am I wrong? I would like to make one for my fish tank...

Nick


----------



## SKAustin

Thanks Kate, I was wondering when you planned on adding it here.


----------



## Amphitrite

flattrack23 said:


> I have a question. How do you silicone the rocks together with out holding them in one spot for like 5 hours? Because if you just silicone one and stick one together it wont just stay like that...Or am I wrong? I would like to make one for my fish tank...
> 
> Nick


Nick, I thought that might be a problem when I started but here's what I did. 

I made sure I had a whole load of rocks before starting of all shapes and sizes, and made sure that the two surfuces of each rock I was sticking together had relatively flat edges, used quite a lot of sealant and then left them on a hard surface to dry.

My parents now have a large crater in their back garden where all the rocks used to be, but I have pointed out that this will be a good starting point if they ever decide to put a pool in


----------



## willow

i like your rock formation  
is aquarium sealer expensive ?
great idea putting the plants in too,breaks it up a little,
looks like they have always been there.


----------



## joeshmoe

its like 2.00 or 3.00 us money


----------



## willow

thanks  
that's not a bad price,i may invest in some
when i come back.


----------



## Amphitrite

Hi Lainey, not it's not expensive. I got mine from eBay for a couple of pounds


----------



## willow

thanks.
Ebay why didn't i think of that.?lol


----------



## Amphitrite

Lainey said:


> thanks.
> Ebay why didn't i think of that.?lol


Never forget eBay!! 8)


----------



## Tracy

I like your idea, thank you for sharing! My big aquarium needs more decorations, that is for sure, and I would love to go with rocks, but everytime I go to the store to choose some, i just stand there, not knowing what to choose and how to arrange them in the tank.


----------

